# 6" PVC Pipe Cashe



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not a bad idea storing ammo, food, etc. in these and diggin a hole.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You want to make sure you use at *least* schedule 80 (or 120 or 160) since the wall thickness is important in survivability.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

And bury it thread end down so air can't escape which in turn means water can not enter.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> And bury it thread end down so air can't escape which in turn means water can not enter.


What do you think one could use to seal the threaded plug with that would not get hard?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You could use teflon tape, blue pipe goop (comes in a small tube), or Loctite No More Leaks Plastic Pipe Thread Sealant.
Choices in order of preference for me:
1. Loctite
2. Blue Pipe Goop
3. Telfon Tape
Reasoning: The Loctite (http://www.henkelna.com/industrial/...anguage=en&BU=industrial&redDotUID=0000000I6D ) usually doesn't completely harden which makes it easier to open. The Blue Goop contains hazardous substances but doesn't completely harden. Teflon will deteriorate over time.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> What do you think one could use to seal the threaded plug with that would not get hard?


Teflon tape or use nothing. As long as the threaded plug is at the bottom and air cannot escape out the top water will not enter.

Works on the same principle as this:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Do they make the rubber clamp-on caps in 6"? I see 4" at Home Depot.

Nobody sells 6" besides irrigation supply places around here.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Duhhh... I guess I should have searched:

http://www.amazon.com/Mission-Rubber-QC106-End-Inch/dp/B004Q6ZY1E


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Duhhh... I guess I should have searched:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mission-Rubber-QC106-End-Inch/dp/B004Q6ZY1E


The problem with those is that the "radiator clamp" will rust over time and the integrity of the seal will be lost. Been there, done that. I find a simple screw on cap works best.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

AKPrepper said:


> The problem with those is that the "radiator clamp" will rust over time and the integrity of the seal will be lost. Been there, done that. I find a simple screw on cap works best.


1) McMaster-Carr sells "all stainless" hose clamps - so I can cover that base.

HOWEVER, I know that even the "non-all-stainless" hose clamps are good for 10 years underground (or more if not in always moist soil), at least as long as their ability to "hold" is concerned, although they will be destroyed as soon as you try to loosen it again.

2) If I need to get into a cache and I have no tools available to open that screwed cap, then I have to break it open somehow, and that could be difficult (and may damage the contents). A hose clamp can be loosened any number of ways, and a rubber cap can be cut through with a knife.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

LincTex said:


> 1) McMaster-Carr sells "all stainless" hose clamps - so I can cover that base.
> 
> HOWEVER, I know that even the "non-all-stainless" hose clamps are good for 10 years underground (or more if not in always moist soil), at least as long as their ability to "hold" is concerned, although they will be destroyed as soon as you try to loosen it again.
> 
> 2) If I need to get into a cache and I have no tools available to open that screwed cap, then I have to break it open somehow, and that could be difficult (and may damage the contents). A hose clamp can be loosened any number of ways, and a rubber cap can be cut through with a knife.


True, you can always cut into the cap, but then that pretty much eliminates reusing it. Although I had stainless hose clamps on mine, I found they still rusted after about two years, and were clogged with dirt, making unscrewing them almost impossible. I'd tried this method at a friend's suggestion and just buried a couple tubes for two years in the back yard to see what would happen. Not so good results as I've mentioned. So I went back to the screw on caps. I sealed them with axle grease so no problems with leaks and no problem after a year underground. And this is in Alaska where my yard will freeze down to a depth of about 8 feet during the winter. I thought for sure the freeze would crush the tubes, but they survived. :beercheer: Maybe it's just the soil composition around here, but I didn't have such good luck with the hose clamps. :dunno:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I have never had a problem with stainless steel gear clamps as long as the screws were also stainless. As to sealing the threads I've used vasolene and have never had a problem, works great for cleanout plugs. I never thought about using the rubber caps even though I've used them to temporarily cap a septic line to be used later. One other thing that could be done to keep things dry is to take a 5 gallon plastic pail with the wire handle removed and place it upside down over the cashe pipe before covering it with dirt.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I have several 6"X 5' cache tubes stored in a few places. Along with a few dozen I've made for others. All I ever use to seal the thred cap is teflon tape. Never had a leakage issue.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

101airborne said:


> I have several 6"X 5' cache tubes stored in a few places. Along with a few dozen I've made for others. All I ever use to seal the thread cap is Teflon tape. Never had a leakage issue.


Screw cap end up or down, or the whole thing horizontal?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Screw cap end up or down, or the whole thing horizontal?


Linc, I buried mine screw cap up. That way I only have to dig down enough to take the cap off to get to what's inside if need be.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Viking said:


> I have never had a problem with stainless steel gear clamps as long as the screws were also stainless. As to sealing the threads I've used vasolene and have never had a problem, works great for cleanout plugs. I never thought about using the rubber caps even though I've used them to temporarily cap a septic line to be used later. One other thing that could be done to keep things dry is to take a 5 gallon plastic pail with the wire handle removed and place it upside down over the cashe pipe before covering it with dirt.


Great idea, I hadn't thought about that. :2thumb: It would help in getting to the cap when the ground is frozen since I wouldn't have to dig as much dirt from around it. Great suggestion!


----------

